# Going away for 6 weeks into Europe



## racheybabes (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi all.

Me, my hubby and our 11 month old are going away for 6 weeks into Europe from Mid Feb.
I have some queries - which I may add to as we think of things as we get closer to the time.

I've read quite a bit on sterilising tanks .... in peoples opinion, what is the best way to do this?

What do you recommend as best way with TV's - is it a good idea to get a TV installed with a DVD player? Do people get much use from satellite - is it worthwhile?

What is the best way with gas for heating and cooking? We have considered changing to LPG but this is probably not going to be financially viable this year so what do you suggest re bottles - should we take one with us or perhaps buy some out there - we will be going into high altitude areas so will need propane. - can adaptors be purchased for bottles? .....all help will be most appreciated.

Cheers Rachel.


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Hi Rach.

Looks like you'll have a great time. 

Tank sterilising- lots of ways to do it. I 2/3rds fill the tank add a few drops of light bleach and drive around with it in. Make sure the hot tank and pipes are full of it but NOT hot. Empty and flush a completely full tank, taking it for a drive when about 1/2 full. Refill ready for use.

Sat in Europe- depends where you are going. We've a Tv/DVD that's digital. It's a huge improvement over our old tv/digi box/dvd separates and a lot less cabling! PLenty of Eng broadcasts in Europe. In Germany you'll get the Forces English Channel.

Gas? Refillable bottle is best, but different adapters needed for different countries. Camping gaz is sold everywhere but is expensive and only butane. Get a refillable bottle 13kg size and adapters, fill up when 1/2 empty- you'll never need 2 bottles. Cost about £180 all in DIY.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Rachael, there is a wealth of expertise and experience on here and your questions can be answered but you have asked an awful lot in one post. I think you would do far better to post each of your questions separately in the relevant sections. Taken all together they are pretty well too much for a single answer.

I hope you don't mind the suggestion and good luck with your trip.

I will partially answer your satellite telly question. If you like to watch TV then a satellite system is perfect and will work pretty well all over Europe. Tell us where you are going and some of the experts will tell you which system would be suitable. If you don't watch a lot of telly then a DVD player is fine too.

Regards, Alan


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Well water cleaning tips
http://zappysblog.com/motorhome-art...-tanks-and-containers-in-caravans-motorhomes/

TV is subjective, we use the system some of the time to look at the news, soaps if you are into that etc... and the satellite dish and receiver works well, also we do have the dvd in the tv so sometimes we watch some movies...

Gas well I have LPG tanks but when I did not have, i had 2 6Kgs bottles and one 13Kg bottle and used them all, yes you can get bottles from various countries and you'll need adaptors and in some cases regulators but you will need to purchase connectors for the different bottles you might have to buy, so I went for 3 bottles from this country and hoped I would have enough... I went to the EU over christmas and it was cold so the heating was on all the time and that was 2008/2009 this year I did the same thing and even colder but with the gaslow tanks it was very easy to just fill up as and when, sept for spain when you just need to plan a head... enjoy your trip, where are you thinking of going to? just out of interest


----------



## racheybabes (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.

We are not massive TV watchers but, as we'll have our baby with us, we're going to need something to keep us entertained in an evening, as we ain't gonna be able to go to the pub!!

We will be mostly in France and Italy. We are meeting up with friends as they come out for their holidays.

I'm sure we'll be fine with our gas since the Europeans are so camper friendly, if we're in any doubt I'm sure there'll be someone about to help if we're not sure.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

racheybabes said:


> we will be going into high altitude areas


Hi Rachel and welcome to MHF.

The others have covered most points but can I just comment on altitude......

Its always best to leave your toilet flap partially open when travelling from low to high altitudes.

If you leave it closed, then the pressure builds up and when you next open it, the pressure will try to get out rapidly.....
....along with some contents of the toilet, you get the picture. :roll: 

Pete


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Ok cool, the EU tv is not so good.... (well i can't speak the french, itialan) so the sat tv was very usefull, a dish on a trypod, and a sky receiver would do.... just back from italy and france, sky will be ok down to genova and when you get to roma you loose the main channel untill you get to pompei and all is better, there are ways to get your receiver up and going in roma, best advice if you can do with out it fine.... enjoy your away jurney, hopeing to get away soon as well


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have belt, braces and a piece of string.......

we have satellite system which works superbly (installed by Vanbitz who were excellent), we have a DVD player (and lots of DVD's to watch (which we have not yet), plus computers for WiFi if it is available (f.o.c. of course!). 8O 

As regards the baby - the French WELCOME babies wherever they are, meals, drinks just a coffee or whatever - they are VERY child friendly from our experience (have taken our kids plus now grandkids.  

We have a Gaslow system and before that took two full Calor plus a small Camping Gaz as a spare - never needed the Camping Gaz and always came back with at least 1 cylinder even after 4 weeks (but summer not winter).  

We have a NaturePure water system and have never had any trouble with drinking the water - even before we had the system fitted. As long as it is marked "eau potable" that is OK, but avoid "eau non potable" for obvious reasons!

You will have a great time, and a large number of us wish we could be with you, :roll: 

Dave


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

We never drink water from the tank, just use it for washing. In the UK we just fill a bottle direct from the tap. In Europe we would buy bottled water, its very cheap.

Nature Pure make a fantastic water filter system though which is worth thinking about

stew


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I used to clean my tanks with Puraclean but after several water pump failures I now do not clean my tank at all but do the same as Artona. Be careful what you use to clean your system with, stick with the manufacturers recommendations.

I would have thought for entertaining a child, DVDs would be your best choice rather than relying on being able to pick up TV and find suitable programes.

You don't say what size your gas bottles are? I have gone for three months with two 13Kgm bottles and not run out but that has been in summer and mostly using sites and electric hookup. I think for winter touring you would be well advised to think about fitting refillable bottles otherwise take a camping gas regulator with you. Even though I have a refillable bottle I still carry a camping gas regulator around with me for emergencies. 

Perhaps someone can advise if French and Italian bottles are compatible If they are, you could then also consider buying a continental bottle and fittings whilst there?


peedee


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Trip*

Hi

I never bother to sterilise my water tanks. I am still alive after five years of drinking motorhome water. Tea, coffee etc is made with water from the motorhome tank - it is boiled after all. If you find a slight tainted taste to your water, you might prefer to buy a five litre bottle of water, and then use that bottle to topup with fresh tap water on campsites etc, and use the water for drinking etc.

I have satellite TV and it works everywhere I have been, but there are so many systems on the market..... As Alan says, a suggestion as to your destination, would help suggest a satellite type for you. In a nutshell, the further you are from the UK, the larger the dish you require to watch Corrie!

Also remember to have the correct paperwork and bits and pieces. Following this link to the AA - www.theaa.com and there is a list of items such as first aid kil, warning triangle etc that may be required in your chosen destinations.

Russell


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Gas in Italy*

 Buon giorno, if you fit a refillable gas system (Gaslow or other) LPG filling stations are widely available in Italy. If you carry Calor propane bottles, then LPG bottles are also widely available. You will need a different pigtail connection; which are sold by Gaslow and other makers in most UK caravan/motorhome accessory outlets. Finally if you come down south, I have 2 empty Calor propane bottles, 1 x 12 Kg and 1 x 6 Kg going FOC for whoever wants to collect them. I too belonged to the 'carry a Camping Gaz just in case' camp.  
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

If its your first time in Europe you won't need TV. We had 2 five week trips last year to France and Germany and never bothered to get the TV out.

European bars/cafes are very family friendly so the baby can go with you, and its the best way to meet the local people.


----------



## racheybabes (Dec 10, 2010)

Can you clarify for me then? 
I took our 11kg Propane/LPG bottle down to where I get our house coal from (as we know them well) and he didn't exchange the bottle, he just put an big long adaptor on the one we had and filled it back up again....so would we be able to do this when we're abroad as it is not something I've come across someone doing b4.

--- Does anyone have any recommendations for European break-down cover?

--- Does anyone have any recommendations for snow chain suppliers ....and poss snow tyre suppliers - bearing in mind we are in West Yorkshire.

Ta. xx


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Rachael, it not usual for bottles to be refilled by dealers for safety reasons. They must not be filled more than 80% to allow for expansion in warm conditions. An overfilled bottle can be very dangerous. A gas plant would have the facilities to ensure that this requirement is met. Did your guy weigh your bottle before he started?

I have read a few posts on here were people have had their own bottles filled but it is rare. A refillable system includes an 80% cut off mechanism in the bottles. Normal bottles do not have this facility, Alan.


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Yes Rach they can be refilled with a £30 filler of eBay. I have one, but rarely use it as we have a refillable bottle. Many members here frown upon the use of the adapters. It is VERY important not to fill more than 80% to allow for expansion.

However, a modicum of common sense applied liberally will see you just fine using that method.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I am curious as to how anyone would check that they did not exceed the 80% figure and also where they would refill using an Ebay adapter.

I confess I think this is a dangerous thing to do under most circumstances. It's certainly very dangerous and irresponsible if the intention is to do it furtively in a filling station, Alan.


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Al, the fill is worked out by litres alone in the case of an empty bottle and you only put in 80% capacity. On my adapter it's engraved on to save your maths!

On part filled bottles (and I would not bother) it's a combination of weighing the bottle and then adding a known no. of litres.

There is no need to furtively fill at a fuelling station- there are no laws preventing it. As for the danger, that is not present of the filling station unless the pump is defective. The danger arises from the overfilling of the tank and then the expansion of the liquefied gas under heat.

The bottle specs are such that they SHOULD be able to deal with the pressure at 100% full but I wouldn't want to test it! The filling itself is no more dangerous than filling a fixed LPG tank or refillable bottle.


----------

